# Kinu M47 motorized



## vidax (Jan 1, 2018)

I present the motorization made by me at the Kinu M47 coffee grinder.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Awesome. Would love to know more.

Does it run on petrol, diesel or its own nuclear core? ?


----------



## vidax (Jan 1, 2018)

I used a 24Vdc electric motor with gearbox. It's about: https://www.newark.com/crouzet-automation/80835002/geared-dc-motor-27-w-73-rpm-5/dp/19J6501?mckv=Mb6i3pv4_dc|pcrid|76690988514461|plid |% 7Bplacement% 7D | KWord | 80835002 | match | BP | || & msclkid = slid 96bdab87b46f10de3d1ef6455e8686b2 & CMP = KNC-CDM BUSA-SKU
And a variable DC power supply 0 ... 24V for speed control.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Forgive me for asking this but: why?

That's not a cheap motor. You could have just bought a Niche (for example) for less overall cost...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rob1 said:


> Forgive me for asking this but: why?
> 
> That's not a cheap motor. You could have just bought a Niche (for example) for less overall cost...


 Tutt rob, where's they fun in that


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

That is amazing! Definitely the most heavy industry looking grinder I've ever seen. Easily a "why, because I can!" kind of project.

One question though, for the grinder body holder did you make it out of a couple of pieces of milled steel then drilled and tapped for the thumb screws? It must have taken an age to do all the bits...


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh I admire the build but just think if you can do that why not go a step further and make the whole grinder.


----------



## Nomadbrew (Nov 14, 2019)

love the setup ! although the latte art skill still need a bit of practice


----------



## vidax (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks for your appreciation, as you can see I am better at the technical side than latte art. The electric motor with gearbox remained from another project, had too low speed, the rest was built in diy regime. Several pieces were made on the lathe.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Fantastic! All that character in your grinder - it kind of reminds me of years ago, cars with character that were tinkered with, it made them unique! Far more fun than driving a Fiat 500 off the forecourt


----------



## Andyz (Oct 28, 2018)

Great job there, I haven't even got the imagination let alone the skill ?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Love that. Looks industrial and like it would still turn on after being driven over by a tank. Great effort.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

